# My Leopard Gecko Fosters



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Meet my two foster Leopard Geckos  Unnamed still, had them for a week now.

I rescued these two leopard geckos who were being starved at a pet store that I intern at. The person who normally cared for them just up and left, and all of the animals were going hungry, geckos included. In order to save them from starvation I took them home, since the other workers were taking no steps to help them. No calcium on site, crickets and poo littering the cage, only a heat lamp, and only one hide. I work fish, otherwise I'd have taken them earlier. As it was, I took them as soon as I noticed how bad off they were. And when I say "rescue" I DO mean rescued. That is, I didn't pay for them. I know some people don't like the word "rescued" if it doesn't pertain to animals acquired in a manner so that the store doesn't profit, so I thought I'd explain that.

Anyways, I had a twenty gallon long on hand that I put them in. Waited a few days, sexed them, and am pretty certain I have a male and a female. I know keeping them together isn't ideal, but this is rather a short-term possession. I'm going to college in a few months and will need to re-home these two as soon as they're healthy enough. Here they are!


The female at the pet store, she was very stressed: 









The male at the pet store:









You can see he's dehydrate and has some shed stuck to him:









The female is in front, the male in back:









A bit of the female's actual coloration:









The male's coloration:









Handsome boy:


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Aw! 

No, no more pets....I have no more room! O_O *runs out of forum*


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

You know you want them  Absolutely sweet, not problems from them whatsoever.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Um..How do you sex them?


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

It's pretty easy to tell just by flipping them over and looking at their tails. Males have a row of pores, females don't. That, and males have a bit wider of a head, but that's not as definite


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Ah, I was thinking you had to do it like sexing alligators. xD


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Nothing that, uh, intrusive


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

OMG lol


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Aww they are so skinny! Thanks for rescuing them!


----------

